# Choosing an adoption agency



## emmaradio (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello!

My husband and I have decided we definitely want to adopt after bowing out of IVF before even getting started due to numerous issues and being given a 10-20% chance of success. It's been nearly a year since we last went to Oxford Fertility and we now feel ready to get started.

We have been to meet with a really excellent voluntary adoption agency in our area (CCS) as well as our LA (Bristol). The voluntary agency definitely seem better in terms of aftercare and just general vigilance and the attention they've given us so far but I'm concerned that it might be harder for us to get a younger child through them. We are open to taking on a sibling group but would like for one child to be 2 or under (and the other under 5 ideally).

I wondered how other people picked their adoption agencies? Is it better to go through LA or a voluntary agency and how did you come to your decision?

Any help/advice very welcome at this stage   I'm feeling very positive about this journey and great to be back in the community!

Emma x


----------



## Blondie984 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Emma,

I was just reading through the posts and yours struck a chord with me. My husband and I also chose to stop before treatment began, and started looking into adoption. He was diagnosed with azoospermia over 2 years ago and our only option was to use a donor, which we couldn't come to terms with. 

We contacted our LA in August, and had 2 social workers visit us last week. We've chosen not to go with these in the end and have another LA visiting us in the New Year.

The deciding factor in choosing these was the support they offer you in regards to gaining experience with children. They are arranging DBS checks for us, and have given us a list of nurseries and schools to contact.

The first social workers offered little support with this, and told us we weren't viable candidates right now because of a lack of experience. I have daily contact with children at work but this doesn't count apparently.

We've had a glimpse now of how tough the process is going to be and we're bracing ourselves for another tough year. 

I hope things are going well, and I wish you both all the best ☺ 


Lindsay


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't have direct experience but have a friend who went to one adoption agency who was very negative. She forwarded me an email and I couldn't believe how shirty they were with her for no good reason.  She went to another agency  and has now been approved and has a wonderful social worker. So I would say go with your instinct on whether you can work with these people! 
Lindsay can't believe what they said about lack of experience with children, glad you are looking at another agency! 
Good luck with it xx


----------

